# Large Polybox



## TonyB (Mar 19, 2008)

Can anyone recommend where to get a large polybox big enough for four clutches of Royal eggs? 

The ones in my local aquatic shop are too small and will only fit one to two clutches. I have found the 25kg size online, but im not sure if they are big enough.

25kg Poly Box (samples)


----------



## TonyB (Mar 19, 2008)

ok. Ive been doing some sizing up and its clear that I wouldnt get four 9ltr rubs in these boxes. Id struggle to get two. However, I would get a 24.5ltr rub in the standard sized 25kg polybox, quite comfortably.

Does anyone have any advice or experience of using one large rub as an incubator for multiple royal clutches, rather than individual smaller boxes?


----------



## frogworlduk (Mar 27, 2009)

No idea on royal stuff. but have you checked your local aquarium store. They receive their fish in polyboxes and usually give them away or charge a minimal fee.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

you could try a fish shop that's (fish and chips) as there fresh fish comes packed in large polystyrene boxes.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

TonyB said:


> Can anyone recommend where to get a large polybox big enough for four clutches of Royal eggs?
> 
> The ones in my local aquatic shop are too small and will only fit one to two clutches. I have found the 25kg size online, but im not sure if they are big enough.
> 
> 25kg Poly Box (samples)



I'm pretty sure those are the exact boxes I use for mine and they are perfect for 2 clutches, either in a single 12L RUB or 2 smaller boxes.


----------



## TonyB (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks fishboy...that was a few months ago now.:2thumb:

I did buy the 25kg poly box in the end, and I managed to find a perfect size tub from poundland of all places, which enabled me to fit four tubs in perfectly. I was worried the tubs would be small but they are perfect.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

fishboy said:


> I'm pretty sure those are the exact boxes I use for mine and they are perfect for 2 clutches, either in a single 12L RUB or 2 smaller boxes.


Same here. I use incubation boxes from Clas Ohlson - more square in shape and 2 fit perfectly into my incubator box with 2 heat strips around the sides and water filled bottles underneath the boxes to keep the temps stable. These will each hold 1 large clutch of eggs or two smaller ones, as required. If I have 2 gilrls laying at the same time then they tend to share a box if the clutches are small or unless I have plenty of spare incubator space. This one was a bit of a squeeze but needs must at times; the 2 girls laid clutches of 4 and 9 only a couple of days apart last year and I already had a clutch of 7 in the other box. They were fine. I don't get any condensation on the sides of the boxes due to the set up, just some on the lids towards the end of incubation.


----------

